# New headlamp help



## Jetmd (Nov 29, 2013)

Members, I was given a headlamp as a gift and need some help with battery choice. The headlamp is set up to use (2) 18650's and came with a charger. The battery compartment has the RJ-0181 printed inside it. Questions: 1) do I want button top or flat top? 2) do I want protected cells? Thanks in advance for your help. If you need further information about the headlamp to help me choose the correct cells please let me know.


----------



## buds224 (Nov 29, 2013)

If you're new to 18650s then I would recommend protected cells. Experienced users with the use of a light that has its own protection circuitry can go with unprotected cells.

If the RJ-0181 is the model of the headlamp, on a quick search, it looks like button tops are sold with it.


----------



## Jetmd (Nov 29, 2013)

No batteries included. Thought about just running 4 CR123's that would work also correct? And just replace them as required and properly dispose of the used cells. That way I don't need to worry about recharging.


----------



## buds224 (Nov 30, 2013)

Jetmd said:


> No batteries included. Thought about just running 4 CR123's that would work also correct? And just replace them as required and properly dispose of the used cells. That way I don't need to worry about recharging.


Just mentioned the button tops included with some sellers to let you know you'd be safer going with button tops.

As far as multiple cr123 use, read up on that too. There are some precautions to be aware of in that scenario as well.


----------



## borrower (Nov 30, 2013)

My opinion: button top, protected. Panasonic 2900 or 3100 provide good bang for the buck these days. Sanyo/LG also apt to be fine. Don't buy anything on ebay unless you've researched the heck out of the seller. (One can easily buy 'name brand' battery wrappers and rewrap for a quick buck.) Chinese vendors are having problems getting batteries out through the post these days, so try and find someone local. Not sure where you are, but I'm sure you'll be able to find a good vendor.

FWIW, some of the bundled chargers are pretty rotten. Look up HKJs reviews for a bit of a fright. If I was using your charger, I'd do it somewhere safe, and pay extra attention to how hot the batteries get while charging. His site will also guide you to a better charger, if you so choose.


----------



## Rexlion (Nov 30, 2013)

Either protected 18650s or IMR cells (which are inherently safer composition internally and thus need no protection circuits).

One important thing is to always make sure your multiple cells are equally charged. Never mix a fully charged cell with a partially discharged cell. The full one can feed current quickly into the partial one, sometimes leading to disastrous results.


----------

